# pinkish cervical mucus



## lonegirl (Oct 31, 2008)

I am currently what I hope is 2dpo (my chart is looking quite identical to last cycle). Today after a bm my CM was creamy and pinkish and there was quite a lot of it. It wasn't blood streaked but like a pale pink colour throughout. Any ideas?


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

sounds like implantation spotting to me. I had that (and never ever had it before) the month that I conceived DS2







Good Luck!


----------



## justthinkn (Apr 11, 2008)

2dpo is pretty early for implantation. Some women also experience a bit of ovulation spotting - that would get my vote


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *justthinkn* 
2dpo is pretty early for implantation. Some women also experience a bit of ovulation spotting - that would get my vote









Maybe.. mine happened 4 DPO: http://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/i...p?d=2008-09-22


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

2dpo is indeed too early for implantation (it cannot physically occur until 3dpo at the earliest as the blastocyst is not formed enough to implant before then)

however, I had spotting at 2dpo, fairly certain it was ovulation spotting. Never had it any other cycle... and oddly I did end up pregnant this one.


----------



## lonegirl (Oct 31, 2008)

So I took away the low temps from our hotel stay (very cool ac'd room) and got crosshairs. So it put the spotting on 3 and 4dpo. None so far today....I guess it is just a waiting game. I wish our bodies were easier to interpret.


----------

